# Anti-Aging Nutrition Food



## Elaine.T (Feb 18, 2010)

As we know, people will get older as well as the body system will get malfunction when aged. Many symptoms like weaker eye sight, get tired easily, thinking process slower, bad memories and a lot more. So in order for us to prolong or avoid into these bad experience, we should start to do something when we are still young by cultivating some good eating habits and exercises. 

Here is more about some handy easy to get foods that will help a lot in reducing the percentage of old age memory syndrome.

1. Spinach
Spinach is superb in antioxidant, able to help in reducing the slow and weak learning capability, the damage of central nervous system. The rich vitamin C and vitamin E in spinach is the source for antioxidant that help in this particular case.

2. Salmon
Some medical study said for people who have salmon or sardine once a week, the percentage of getting dementia at old age is much lesser compare to people seldom take fish. By eating fish, it also help to keep you brain cell more active, hence increase the capability of learning and stronger memory power.

3. Grape Juice or Red Wine
Grape juice has the effect of longevity. Appropriate of red wine consuming will have similar effect, but if over consumption, it will palsy our nervous system. So you have drink it moderately. Grape juice or wine contains very high antioxidant elements that is much higher than any fruits and vegetables, it helps a lot in smoothing and increase the transmission capability in our nervous system. Other than it helps in anti-aging, in short term it also helps in having better memory power.

4. Hot Chocolate 
It is very good for brain also. The density of antioxidant element in 2 table spoon of chocolate powder has more than 2 times what red wine has, and it 3-4 times more than antioxidant in green tea. So drinking hot chocolate frequently helps in maintaining healthy brain cell, preventing neurological problems.

5. Whole Wheat Product and Brown Rice
Whole wheat products and brown rice is the best sauce of food in helping our body in more efficiently absorbing nutrition. Brown rice itself already has many types of vitamins and minerals that really aid our brain power in term of learning capability and memory.

6. Almond and Walnut
Most of the time almond and walnut serves as stacks and decoration on cakes, it is not only delicious but also very good in antioxidant. They have very rich omega-3 fatty acid that really good for our brain. As according to Chinese saying, walnut is good for brain.

7. Olive Oil
It has a lot of unsaturated fatty acids, prevent artery from being hardening. So it is better to use olive oil for cooking.

8. Garlic
Our brain food is come from glucose, in order to get glucose to fully shown its effect, there need enough proportional of vitamin B1. Garlic is not rich in vitamin B1, but it is able to enhance the vitamin B1 capability. The garlic anime has the strong effect in converting the right glucose and hence our brain will have enough food.

9. Blue Berry
Wild blue berry has extremely high antioxidant that can clean up the dirt inside the body. Continuous in consuming wild blue berry, it helps a lot in brain cell regenerating, improve memory power, reducing high blood pressure symptoms and reduce the percentage of getting stroke.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hi
*

*Avocado






This fruit, which is usually eaten as a  vegetable, is a good source of healthy monounsaturated fat that may help to  reduce level of a bad type of  cholesterol in body. Avocado is a good source of  vitamin E and can help to maintain healthy skin and prevent  skin aging (vitamin  E may also help alleviate menopausal hot flushes). It is rich in potassium which  helps prevent fluid retention and  high blood pressure.*


----------



## thecallofktulu89 (May 10, 2010)

*7 anti-aging super foods

**Read on to find out more about the 7 foods to keep you young:*






*Chocolate*
The Kuna people of the San Blas islands, off the coast of Panama, have a rate of heart disease that is nine times less than that of mainland Panamanians. The reason? The Kuna drink plenty of a beverage made with generous proportions of cocoa, which is unusually rich in flavanols that help preserve the healthy function of blood vessels. Maintaining youthful blood vessels lowers risk of high blood pressure, type 2 diabetes, kidney disease and dementia.
 Get sweet satisfaction in seconds with  delicious chocolate recipes, such as Chocolate & Nut Butter Bites (which include two of the 7 anti-aging super foods!):
*Chocolate & Nut Butter Bites*
 8 1/4-ounce squares of bittersweet chocolate
4 teaspoons almond, cashew or pistachio butter
 Top each chocolate square with 1/2 teaspoon nut butter of your choice (almond, cashew, pistachio). Two sandwiches make one serving.
 Per serving: 79 calories; 6 g fat (2 g sat, 1 g mono); 0 mg cholesterol; 9 g carbohydrate; 1 g protein; 1 g fiber; 12 mg sodium; 20 mg potassium. What you get: Magnesium, copper, chromium. 1/2 Carbohydrate Serving. Exchanges: 1/2 other carbohydrate, 1 fat.





*Blueberries*
In a landmark study published in 1999, researchers at Tufts University’s Jean Mayer Human Nutrition Research Center on Aging fed rats blueberry extract for a period of time that in “rat lives” is equivalent to 10 human years. These rats outperformed rats fed regular chow on tests of balance and coordination when they reached old age. Compounds in blueberries (and other berries) mitigate inflammation and oxidative damage, which are associated with age-related deficits in memory and motor function. Eat more blueberries with  healthy blueberry recipes.





*Fish*
Thirty years ago, researchers began to study why the native Inuits of Alaska were remarkably free of heart disease. The reason, scientists now think, is the extraordinary amount of fish they consume. Fish is an abundant source of omega-3 fats, which help prevent cholesterol buildup in arteries and protect against abnormal heart rhythms. Eat some tonight with a  healthy fish recipe.





*Nuts*
Studies of Seventh-Day Adventists (a religious denomination that emphasizes healthy living and a vegetarian diet) show that those who eat nuts gain, on average, an extra two and a half years. Nuts are rich sources of unsaturated fats, so they offer benefits similar to those associated with olive oil. They’re also concentrated sources of vitamins, minerals and other phytochemicals, including antioxidants.





*Wine*
Drinking alcohol in moderation protects against heart disease, diabetes and age-related memory loss. Any kind of alcoholic beverage seems to provide such benefits, but red wine has been the focus of much of the research. Red wine contains resveratrol, a compound that likely contributes to its benefits-and, according to animal studies, may activate genes that slow cellular aging.





*Olive Oil*
Four decades ago, researchers from the Seven Countries Study concluded that the monounsaturated fats in olive oil were largely responsible for the low rates of heart disease and cancer on the Greek island of Crete. Now we know that olive oil also contains polyphenols, powerful antioxidants that may help prevent age-related diseases.





*Yogurt*
In the 1970s, Soviet Georgia was rumored to have more centenarians per capita than any other country. Reports at the time claimed that the secret of their long lives was yogurt, a food ubiquitous in their diets. While the age-defying powers of yogurt never have been proved directly, yogurt is rich in calcium, which helps stave off osteoporosis and contains “good bacteria” that help maintain gut health and diminish the incidence of age-related intestinal illness.


By Michelle Edelbaum


Michelle is the associate editor  of interactive for _EatingWell Media Group_. In between editing and writing, she enjoys sampling the tasty results of the easy, healthy recipes that the EatingWell Test Kitchen cooks are working on.


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2010)

ok, so, i'm seeing two dishes with all of the info.

some sort of alio olio sauteed salmon, maybe nut crusted, with a whole wheat shell macaroni in spinach tomato sauce.

or whole fish stuffed with almonds and brasil nuts and bitter greens, steamed in wine and herbs, drizzled with a spicy chocolate mole, served with brown rice and guacamole. 

and frozen blueberry yogurt for dessert.

alright, that's 3.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 10, 2010)

buckytom said:


> ok, so, i'm seeing two dishes with all of the info.
> 
> some sort of alio olio sauteed salmon, maybe nut crusted, with a whole wheat shell macaroni in spinach tomato sauce.
> 
> ...



Now Bucky, how could you forget the red wine and chocolate... That makes four!!!


----------



## gator26 (Jun 7, 2010)

Pomegranates supposedly have some amazing health benefits as well, including delaying signs of aging on skin. It reportedly helps to slow the breakdown of collagen and is being incorporated into several brands of skin care products.


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 11, 2010)

Should we take vitamin every day? I take GNC women's ultra mega every day now, is this really help???  I'm 35, I would like to know what are the best Antioxidant Foods?


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 12, 2010)

Aronia berries?


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 12, 2010)

*Greek Greens....Mustard Greens.*
There are no reported cases of alzeimers in Greece.

.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 12, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> *Greek Greens....Mustard Greens.*
> There are no reported cases of alzeimers in Greece.
> .



Oh gosh, if true, I'm going to be a Greek food convert!  I love Greek food anyway, so it won't be hard to push me in that direction.

~Kathleen


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 12, 2010)

No Alzheimer's in Greece? Where did you hear that? I'd like to see your documents that support that claim. 
Right now, in another browser window, I have been reading a report on attitudes concerning Alzheimer's... in Greece. also reading about the Greek Alzheimer's Association, and care of those with Alzheimer's in Greece...
One needs to be careful with what information one wants to toss about on a forum.


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's the link where I read about the Alzeimers:

Dr Oz 5 Superfoods To Eat Now In 2010

*4. Greek Greens – Mustard Greens -* “The Blue Zone” In Icaria, Greece, 1 in 3 people lives to the age of 90. *There are no reported cases of Alzheimer’s disease in Icaria, Greece.* Mustard greens are high in vitamin K (most Americans are deficient in this nutrient), the spicy greens are good for your blood and bone strength. The Icarians boil mustard greens and then toss with a little virgin olive oil and lemon.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2010)

How can you tell if anti-aging foods are working?


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 12, 2010)

O.K., a tiny island. Hardly the whole of Greece.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 12, 2010)

*Icaria, Greece*

The population is close to 10,000.  A small island surrounded by other islands in the same climate with similar genetic subjects.  I think that sounds like a recipe for a decent clinical study that should cause some to sit up and take notice.  Heck, I've seen very shady scientific studies with much less data have substantial press and governments standing up and saluting them.  I would be very interested in seeing what makes this island different than the others.  

Thanks for sharing it, MollyAnne!


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 12, 2010)

fine. but still, not "Greece." An isolated part of Greece, yes. An interesting study, yes.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 12, 2010)

*Icaria, Greece*

Definitely interesting.  I think we should take this thread a step further and go on Blue Zone field trips.  MollyAnne and I will go to Icaria, soak up the local flavor.  I could deal with a plate of greens after the first plate of legumes while sipping a glass of wine on the beach and being fanned by Alexandros the cabana boy.  All in the name of science...of course.  

MollyAnne, bring the dark chocolate for our post Greek island water swim.  Chocolate with a bit of sea salt is yummy!  

Where will the rest of you go for your anti-aging field trip that includes awesome anti-aging food?

~Kathleen


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 12, 2010)

...maybe CabanaBoy can give us an olive oil massage while we're on this Greek Isle...there's more than one way to get that anti-aging olive oil in our system . I'm packing extra for us since we're going to live to be centenarians there!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 12, 2010)

elaine2030 said:


> Should we take vitamin every day? I take GNC women's ultra mega every day now, is this really help???  I'm 35, I would like to know what are the best Antioxidant Foods?



I went to a dietitian who recommended most of the foods you mentioned as being antioxidant and healthy.  For fish, she said that tuna was another good source.  She cautioned me to be sure to take in some protein when I had carbs (for my diabetes) and to eat whole fruits and what have you to increase the fiber in my system.  

Most studies and journals that I've seen, including the Journal of American Medical Association, recommend taking a good multi-vitamin to help prevent cancer, osteoporosis, and heart disease.  Some will also recommend that younger women (of child-bearing age) consider adding foliate and persons over 50 adding B12 and Vitamin D.  

There was a study out of the University of Pittsburgh a few years back that claimed a correlation between lower blood levels of omega-3 polyunsaturated fatty acids and people's tendency to behave impulsively, to have a more negative outlook, and to have symptoms of depression.

And then there is the more recent study that says eggs are not so bad for us and are even quite beneficial....but this one is still controversial.   (I love eggs, so I'm going to throw my towel in the "eggs are actually good for us" camp and I have medical studies that show it is true!  )  

I think you are likely doing what you should do to take care of yourself.  Eating a variety of healthy foods, exercising, etc.  Studies also show that people with close connections and happy relationships live longer and are more healthy.  

The best advice my dietitian gave me was to limit the amount of processed foods and meats that I ate and to eat something of each of the color wheel regarding fruits and veggies each day.  (Purple/Blue, Red/Orange, Orange/Yellow, Green, and White/Brown.)  It gets in the recommended five servings of fruits/veggies a day and I will say that I feel I have more energy for it.  I do believe that forcing myself to get in all five colors of fruits/veggies has helped me feel more full, etc. too.

Today for lunch, I had leftovers from last night's dinner: a piece of sauted chicken with some Barilla thin spaghetti with fiber tossed with cherry tomatoes, garlic, onions and fresh basil.  I used olive oil to cook it.  The chicken had a squeeze of lemon on it.  It had about 1/2 cup of cherry tomato halves and I had a cup of blueberries.  To me, I counted it as a serving of red and two of purple/blue.  Now I know I need to add something yellow, green and brown at some point in the day.  For a snack, a banana and walnuts is pretty yummy.    As for things to make me happy, I'm going to pretend that MollyAnne and my field trip to the Greek island is happening today while I eat a few olives.  

Sorry for the long ramble, but I wanted to give my two cents.  I'm no expert but have been forced to keep up with health news.  Plus, a lot of it is simply interesting to me.

~Kathleen


----------



## SweetTeboho (Jul 16, 2010)

Greatest thread ever.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2010)

i saw a show about that area of greece and they said it was only partly due to their diet, which consisted mostly of locally grown veggies and raw goat's milk.

equaly or possibly more importantly, they conveyed the fact that most people walk everywhere instead of driving, and have very simple lives with little stress.


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 17, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> How can you tell if anti-aging foods are working?


Interesting question, Andy (it seems it got lost in the scuffle). And if these foods add 10 years to our lives at the end who wants that?  
Too bad the years can't be added on in the beginning when everyone wants to rock us, read us bedtime stories, and feed us milk and cookies.

And, buckytom, that makes perfect sense. Meanwhile, pack your bags and join kathleenA and I in the BlueZone of Greece! And don't forget your sunglasses because you'll be spending lots of time on those white sand beaches and cliffside cafe's while Ariana, a healthy "greek goddess", serves you a Greek wine called "Nectar of the God" (i'm not making up that wine  ) and plenty of tasty Greek greens in olive oil.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2010)

i've got my inflatable ducky on, and nose all zinc'd up already!!!


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 17, 2010)

You certainly know how to impress the ladies, buckytom...


----------



## Claire (Aug 24, 2010)

As far as I know, there is only one cure for aging ... hmmm.  If you aren't getting older, then, well, you're ..... 6 feet under.  Eating healthy makes  you feel better, but next year you are still another year older!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2010)

What's with all of this laying in the hot sun eating Greek foods stuff?  I'd much rather be enjoying the pristine waters of anywhere with pristine waters, swimming, scuba, water skiing, etc.  Then when the paytime is over, it's time for the great, healthy, and delicious food, the back rubs, sitting cozy by the fire with that someone special (DW), and enjoying some hot cocoa, with a bit of cinamon and cayenne pepper.  I odn't know if Greece has blueberries or not.  We'll just have to import the little wonder berries from Michigan's Upper Peninsula and have blueberry rich deserts to complete our meals.

And the fish has to be cooked either over, or beside a smokey fire, and served as perfectly cooked fillets with a bit of sea salt.  I'm thinking fresh tuna or salmon would be great.

Now who's bringing the music, and it better not be that Margaritaville song.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> What's with all of this laying in the hot sun eating Greek foods stuff?  I'd much rather be enjoying the pristine waters of anywhere with pristine waters, swimming, scuba, water skiing, etc.  Then when the paytime is over, it's time for the great, healthy, and delicious food, the back rubs, sitting cozy by the fire with that someone special (DW), and enjoying some hot cocoa, with a bit of cinamon and cayenne pepper.  I odn't know if Greece has blueberries or not.  We'll just have to import the little wonder berries from Michigan's Upper Peninsula and have blueberry rich deserts to complete our meals.
> 
> And the fish has to be cooked either over, or beside a smokey fire, and served as perfectly cooked fillets with a bit of sea salt.  I'm thinking fresh tuna or salmon would be great.
> 
> ...




Greece has pristine waters and it's sunny and warm there.  In addition to the fish cooked over open fires, there's souvlaki, shish kebab, dolmades, spanakopita and ouzo!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Greece has pristine waters and it's sunny and warm there.  In addition to the fish cooked over open fires, there's souvlaki, shish kebab, dolmades, spanakopita and ouzo!



I'm up for all of that except the ouzo and lying around on the beach.  I never could handle just lying in the sun.  I've got to be doing something.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> ... I've got to be doing something.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Sleeping and dreaming about all those other things I listed.  That's doing something.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 24, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Greece has pristine waters and it's sunny and warm there.  In addition to the fish cooked over open fires, there's souvlaki, shish kebab, dolmades, spanakopita and ouzo!



It's rather hot in Greece at the moment.  This is current for Athens:

Athens, Greece Forecast : Weather Underground


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 24, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> What's with all of this laying in the hot sun eating Greek foods stuff?  I'd much rather be enjoying the pristine waters of anywhere with pristine waters, swimming, scuba, water skiing, etc.  Then when the paytime is over, it's time for the great, healthy, and delicious food, the back rubs, sitting cozy by the fire with that someone special (DW), and enjoying some hot cocoa, with a bit of cinamon and cayenne pepper.  I odn't know if Greece has blueberries or not.  We'll just have to import the little wonder berries from Michigan's Upper Peninsula and have blueberry rich deserts to complete our meals.
> 
> And the fish has to be cooked either over, or beside a smokey fire, and served as perfectly cooked fillets with a bit of sea salt.  I'm thinking fresh tuna or salmon would be great.
> 
> ...



If they don't have blueberries, which I confess that I do love, they definitely have awesome fresh figs.  MollyAnn and I will splash in the water between times for sunscreen re-application.  As for music?  We can watch you ski and hum WIPEOUT!"  



Andy M. said:


> Greece has pristine waters and it's sunny and warm there.  In addition to the fish cooked over open fires, there's souvlaki, shish kebab, dolmades, spanakopita and ouzo!



Andy, you are totally welcome to join us in the BlueZone!  



Goodweed of the North said:


> I'm up for all of that except the ouzo and lying around on the beach.  I never could handle just lying in the sun.  I've got to be doing something.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Yes, yes, but remember: We are doing this for science.  



Andy M. said:


> Sleeping and dreaming about all those other things I listed.  That's doing something.



Andy, you and yours are definitely invited to join us in the BlueZone!



Phaedra said:


> It's rather hot in Greece at the moment.  This is current for Athens:
> 
> Athens, Greece Forecast : Weather Underground



Phaedra, that is why we will have Alexandros, the cabana boy, and a cabana.  Alexandros can re-ice the drinks while we bask in our healthy lifestyle.  Remember, it is for science.  

~Kathleen


----------



## TexasBirdGirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> It's rather hot in Greece at the moment.  This is current for Athens:
> 
> Athens, Greece Forecast : Weather Underground


Funny, the temp here in DFW Texas is almost the same a Greece!
Oh, gosh though, Greece is beautiful! The Mediterranean is the most beautiful water to swim in. Their food is wonderful as well, so much olive oil yumminess!!


----------



## Robert White (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi..!!
Anti-aging foods include both exotic foods and everyday foods. Nutrition  for aging is tricky, need to make sure you get the right kinds of  nutrients without eating foods that will lead to problems in the long  term (problems like diabetes).


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 25, 2010)

The best, and basically only, "diet" - and by diet I mean the food that we eat, not any specific "diet" for any weight loss or medical reason, is simple.

A balanced diet contains the appropriate amounts of protein, carbohydrates, fats and sugars, without the addition of things of no nutritional value, and without eating more calories than are expended/necessary for health and weight, is all that is necessary to keep healthy.

Trying to turn back the clock by eating so-called "anti-aging" or other such promoted food, just won't work if you've been eating incorrectly for most of your life.

All the "this fruit/vegetable/drink/whatever" that is the current "in" thing, purported to be anti-aging etc have no more benefit than other fruit/vegetable/drink/whatever that is in a normal balanced diet.

Just makes money for the producers and promoters of such products.

Let's face it.  We are born.  We live.  And we die.  And no amount of special anti-aging foodstuff is going to make us live longer than out allotted span.  Nor will they halt the aging process of life.

Of course I am not including special needs of diabetics and other medical sufferers who need specific diets.  Such diets are to keep them alive, not keep them from aging.


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 25, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Trying to turn back the clock by eating so-called "anti-aging" or other such promoted food...
> All the "this fruit/vegetable/drink/whatever" that is the current "in" thing, purported to be anti-aging etc have no more benefit than other fruit/vegetable/drink/whatever that is in a normal balanced diet.
> 
> Just makes money for the producers and promoters of such products....


Thankfully, no one in this entire thread has mentioned any "moneymaking anti-aging promoted food products". Everything mentioned so far has been natural whole foods oriented suggestions. 

"Isn't that right, Alexandros? Be a love and rub olive oil right here...yes, right there...no don't stop waving the palm frawn over us...I know you Greeks can multi-task (don't ask me how I know that  ). 

*GoodWeedoftheNorth*...I promise not to play any music from Margaritaville  . How about a real live barefoot strolling beach musician...Robert, did you bring your violin? 

*TexasBirdGirl*, you're a pilot, did you fly in some of those Michigan blueberries for us? When we've had our fill of this heavenly Greek Isle could you fly us all to our next Blue Zone. I caught *Kathleen *shmoozing with our travelguide to get some ideas for us on our next BlueZone excursion...kathleen?...kathleeeeeeen...now, I know you're focused, in the name of science of course, on being hand fed some of those "dark chocolates with a bit of sea salt"...but pleeeze pay attention...and can't you share?...move over...  

And *BuckyTom *invited us all over to his cabana tomorrow night for the best of beach dining on "whole fish stuffed with almonds and brasil nuts and bitter greens, steamed in wine (the Greek wine called "Fruit of the Gods") and herbs, drizzled with a spicy chocolate mole...and frozen blueberry Greek Yogurt for dessert.".
..and garnished with *justplainbill's *Aronia Berries

*Gator's *will be serving us his special Pomegranate cocktails. And *elaine*, *mimiz*, and *cooklikejulia* have a special fresh local Greek Icarian dish planned for us all. And *Claire*, thank you for that laugh...laughter is another anti-aging wonder. 

I can smell the aroma of the open-fire fish cooking on the beach and Andy's shish-kabobs too...while dipping my toes in these crystal clear azure waters....awww, the life of octogenarians-to-be 
.[/color=white]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCR8o3So8Yo&feature=related


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 29, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Trying to turn back the clock by eating so-called "anti-aging" or other such promoted food, just won't work if you've been eating incorrectly for most of your life.
> 
> Let's face it.  We are born.  We live.  And we die.  And no amount of special anti-aging foodstuff is going to make us live longer than out allotted span.  Nor will they halt the aging process of life.



Phaedra, you are being logical and such.  MollyAnne and I are embarking on pulp-science.  Now pack your bag and join us in the Blue Zone while Alexandros massages away the years.  

~Kathleen


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay i'm in the Blue Zone with Kathleen and Mollyanne, and i've written a poem:

Alexandros, Alexandros where for art thou,
my poor aging body needs you right now,

So bring the blueberries, cranberries, and green tea,
but more important put your big greek anti aging hands all over me...

Pretty good huh!!! 
See you girls in the cabana... I'll bring the wine and stuffed grape leaves...

SMOOTCHES......


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 29, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Okay i'm in the Blue Zone with Kathleen and Mollyanne, and i've written a poem:
> 
> Alexandros, Alexandros where for art thou,
> my poor aging body needs you right now,
> ...



*clinks glasses with MollyAnne and says to Mimi* You're doing it right!  You can hang with us.


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 30, 2010)

hahahaha, mimiz...love the poem...whisper that in alexandros' ear and your sure to get at least your blueberries, cranberries, and green tea.

I brought this bikini from home(below)...well I couldn't leave my beloved goldfish at home to fend for themselves could I? But I had no idea the Greek men here are so intrigued with aquarium fish...and they're so sweet to offer to take care of them for me...but I think I need to get a new bikini...

...so lets all do shopping and lunch in the charming little mountain village of Cristos Raches!!(below) One reason the Icarians live to be over 100 is because most live in remote mountain villages and walk everywhere...so we HAVE to do this! Then we can soak in the Hot Springs of Therma! Wait, that's clear on the other end of the island...and we're walking...oh well, it's a small island...we can do it!

I'm in search of Black Wine grown in local vineyards here. Maybe we'll have some for lunch in Cristos Raches. I thought black grapes were called raisins .

Cheers!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 30, 2010)

I always wandered why some goldfish have big bulging eyes


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 30, 2010)

haha formeandthem. Come with us on our trek to Cristos Raches (above)!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll bring the Ouzo and plates.


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 2, 2010)

This really is turning into an outstanding  trip...er....science experiment.  MollyAnne's bikini top got us quickly through  the long lines at the most popular Taverna's in the Greek Blue Zone.  We had a  few skeptical looks from the locals until it was evident that we were  no typical tourists, but scientists there to enjoy what all their country  had to offer which included great food, fabulous drink, and our own  Greek God Alexandros.  

Mimi kicked off the night by ordering something  from the menu: Fabulous seafood, which we washed down with 4MeAndThem's  ouzo.  Mimi's poetry went from very fine to down-right mesmerizing after the first bottle of ouzo.  Alexandros pointed out that the ouzo was excellent - much like  the bikini top on MollyAnne. The waitress followed with Andy M's suggestion of grilled fish, souvlaki, shish kebabs, etc.  And that was when it happened: Goodweed said, "I've got to be doing something."  

Next thing we knew, tables were being pulled apart and there was an empty spot in the center of the floor for dancing.  BuckyTom was struggling to rid himself of the inflatable ducky.  (It seems it had a valve to let air in but not back out, so Goodweed had to kick off the dancing.)  I will say that Goodweed's Zembeikiko was inspiring.  By the time his dance was done, there were no plates left unbroken.  Flowers were tossed to those of us who followed.  Our DC guys did a fine job impressing the locals with their dance prowess.  MollyAnne's bikini fish looked a bit shaken, not stirred, after she took her turn at trying the Tsifteteli.  

Working Hypothesis: The Greek Blue Zone has so many healthy people living for a long time because of the fabulous food, which is also healthy; the exercise, which brings much laughter; and the pampering, which we appreciate from Alexandros.  Conclusion: More experimentation is required, but the preliminaries are favorable.

We do wonder how it is going in the other Blue Zones.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 2, 2010)

Psssst. KathleenA, I won't tell anybody that you taught me how to dance the Zembeikiko just the night before. You're a great teacher. Oh, and my DW was so impressed that she helped me make a batch of dolmas for tonights apetizers. We danced in our private shack last night after everyone split off. She wants to know if Alexandros knows how to make authentic gyros, and if there are any oyster beds we can snorkle to. Seems she wants a make pearl necklace.

Myself, I'm looking forward to some good seafood with a ripe olives and plain bruschetta. Are there any plans for making a trip to an olive grove, so we can scientifically taste test the first pressed oil, maybe on fire toasted bread? Hmmmm?

And Bucky, what ahve you got planned for tonight?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh but I wish this trip were real.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 6, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Psssst. KathleenA, I won't tell anybody that you taught me how to dance the Zembeikiko just the night before. You're a great teacher. Oh, and my DW was so impressed that she helped me make a batch of dolmas for tonights apetizers. We danced in our private shack last night after everyone split off. She wants to know if Alexandros knows how to make authentic gyros, and if there are any oyster beds we can snorkle to. Seems she wants a make pearl necklace.
> 
> Myself, I'm looking forward to some good seafood with a ripe olives and plain bruschetta. Are there any plans for making a trip to an olive grove, so we can scientifically taste test the first pressed oil, maybe on fire toasted bread? Hmmmm?
> 
> ...


Well, Bucky better hurry because we've got Pirates on our trail!! I didn't know this island still had Pirates! I hear they're hiding out in the stone castle in Nikaria. And where did Alexandros disappear to? He wouldn't be one of "them" would he?   And our tourist guide? And what happened to the necklaces Goodweed's DW made for all of us from the oyster beds??? Who's guarding the booty? 

Goodweed, run down and secure a sailboat for us in Na Bay while we round up everyone. It's time to head for Sardinia, Italy...the next blue Zone! I'll pack up the case of Icaria's local dark wine and kavoura (Icarian's traditional cheese) I bought while shopping in Cristos Raches. If we get a little tipsy while sailing then Bucky can always jump in with his inflatable ducky to save us . Robert, grab your music things for entertainment because we'll need some distraction from our fear of maneuvering the fickle winds of the Mediterranean!

Kathleen, grab all your scientific data...you DID take notes didn't you?


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 8, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> ...And where did Alexandros disappear to? He wouldn't be one of "them" would he?
> ...Kathleen, grab all your scientific data
> ...you DID take notes didn't you?


oh no, mimiz just said she saw kathleen heading off into the hills with Alexandros in search of Icaria's "Holy Grail"....a magical Ikarian honey called "Ricky" honey (sp?) that might hold the secret to longevity. You can't find it anywhere else...extra extra thick. Yes, we MUST take some with us for further research. 

Speaking of "further research"...You know how kathleen is about her scientific research...she might be gone for awhile with Alexandros 

We won't set sail to the next Blue Zone of Sardinia in Italy without you, kathleen, but hurry and be safe...pirates lurk! (and can you please quickly pick me a bouquet of those pretty yellow hillside daisies from the beekeepers field? I love wildflowers)

YouTube - Blue Zones Ikaria Quest - Day Two Video Honey


----------



## mommycooks (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting thread. I love snacking on frozen blueberries.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2010)

I prefer blueberry pie.


----------



## Linux (Sep 11, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> She wants to know if Alexandros knows how to make authentic gyros, and if there are any oyster beds we can snorkle to.



Here you are, my hunnies. Authentic Gyros. I'll bring the wine - Samos is sweet, white and lush, but Anthemis has class. Ouzo is on the side, but leave the Retisina, as it's an evil brew. 

*Gyros (for two)*
cup minced onion
1 clove garlic, minced
pounds ground lamb (as lean as you can find it)
cup seeded and pared cucumber, diced
cup shredded lettuce
1 diced tomato
2 tablespoon lemon juice
teaspoon each, of dried oregano and ground cumin
cup low-fat yogurt
1 tablespoon fresh mint, chopped
2 pita breads

COMBINE FOR SAUCE TOPPINGS

Cook the meat in the onion and garlic. Spray a skillet with non-stick spray and add onion and garlic. Cook until soft over low heat, stirring constantly.

Combine in mixing bowl with lamb, lemon juice, oregano and cumin; mix thoroughly and shape into 2 patties.

Broil patties on a rack 3 to 5 minutes each side, turning once, until desired doneness.

Serve in pita bread with half of the lettuce and tomato and half of the sauce on each serving.

*Gyro
6 servings*

1 pound ground pork
1 pounds ground lamb. If there's no special lamb, try lamb shoulder of which the flavour is just great!
1 teaspoon salt
Some freshly ground black pepper
About 6 cloves of crushed garlic
Squeeze out the juice from 1 lemon
1 teaspoon oregano
2 tablespoon Ouzo

Mix and mould the meat on a metal skewer. Grill. Serve on pita bread, garnish with tzatziki, chopped tomatoes, sliced onions, some parsley, a sprinkling of oregano.


*LAMB Gyros
6 servings*

2 pounds lean lamb, ground
2 slices bread; toasted, crushed
1 teaspoon allspice; pounded
1 teaspoon coriander seed; crushed
1 garlic clove; crushed
1 onion; grated
1 teaspoon chopped fresh savoury
Salt & freshly ground pepper
3 slices bacon
6 pita bread pockets
2 tomatoes; sliced thin
Vinegar & oil to taste
1 cup chopped fresh parsley
1 cup plain yogurt

In a large bowl, combine the ground lamb with the bread, allspice, coriander, garlic, onion, savoury, and salt and pepper, and knead thoroughly. The mixture should be spicy, though not too herby, and hold its shape.

Break into 5 sections, each as large as a navel orange, then break each section into 6 balls.

Knead and flatten slightly to a thickness of about 3/4". Cut the bacon slices into widths equal to these balls, keeping the slices of bacon between them.

Slip a cane skewer through the centres and roll gently with the palms to smooth the edges. (There will be 5 or 6 skewers, depending on their length.)

Cover and refrigerate overnight.

When ready to cook, set on a broiler tray or grill and cook under moderate heat, turning every 5 minutes. (The bacon will baste the meat.)

The surface will be crusty and the inside cooked within 25 minutes.


*To serve:*
Put out the bread, meat, tomatoes seasoned with the vinegar and oil, parsley and yogurt in separate dishes. Guests may open pocket bread and stuff them with meat and seasonings.


*Tzatziki sauce for gyros*
*For 1*

2 small cucumbers
Salt
1 cup plain yogurt
2 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon lemon juice
White pepper
3 garlic cloves; or more
cup mint leaves; fresh*


*Use fresh mint leaves, shredded, 2 tablespoons dried mint, crushed or 1/4 cup coarsely chopped flat-leaf parsley.

Use more or less garlic, minced, to your preference. Peel, seed and dice cucumbers. Sprinkle with salt and set aside to drain.

Combine yogurt, olive oil, fresh lemon juice, pepper and garlic in large bowl. Cover and refrigerate.

Just before serving, beat yogurt sauce with wooden spoon until smooth. Have fresh mint torn into small pieces.

Dry cucumber by gently squeezing between paper towels. Combine cucumbers with mint leaves and yogurt mixture. Add salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Linux (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 11, 2010)

I volunteer for guarding the "Booty" ...J/K


On Edit: Those Gyros look Yummy.....Want some "Booty"?


----------



## Linux (Sep 11, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I volunteer for guarding the "Booty" ...J/K
> 
> 
> On Edit: Those Gyros look Yummy.....Want some "Booty"?



I prefer my own Booty, sweetie. Thanks for the offer, though.


----------

